

Detroit Dont Play Google Maps - ewilliam
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=+18800+block+of+Brinker+Ave,+Detroit&hl=en&ll=42.430687,-83.073882&spn=0.000016,0.00825&sll=42.430615,-83.073884&layer=c&cbp=13,322.27,,3,-0.47&cbll=42.430597,-83.073884&hnear=18800+Brinker+St,+Detroit,+Michigan+48234&t=m&panoid=tHKZuWR0Als4j4S8cIzC2Q&z=17

======
engtech
There was a dead baby found at that house.

local news story about it:
[http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/region/detroit/SOURCES-17-month...](http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/region/detroit/SOURCES-17-month-
old-girl-found-dead-under-pile-of-clothes-in-Grandmothers-house)

thread discussing it vs that google map
[http://www.detroityes.com/mb/showthread.php?13987-Baby-
Zyia-...](http://www.detroityes.com/mb/showthread.php?13987-Baby-Zyia-Death-
on-Brinker-Street)

------
ewilliam
If you move one position to the right, you'll see a clearer image of the gun

